

The Real Internet of Things - acheron
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/real-internet-of-things/#

======
robbrit
While I love the idea of connectedness and convenience, I believe the
reputation system described here would be a disaster and seriously hope the
world is not heading in this direction.

Technical challenges aside, here are a few major problems with having this
type of reputation measure for everything:

* It's a huge invasion of privacy. There's a reason why credit ratings are difficult to access.

* It's uni-dimensional. Some things don't measure that way, it's why the word "trade-off" exists.

* It's a serious limitation for the sub-optimal people/businesses out there. How will the socially-awkward people find dates? How would new businesses be able to make the necessary mistakes they need to in order to find a market fit without seriously damaging their information?

* How do you avoid people gaming the system to become more "reputable"? See [https://www.google.com/search?q=why+I+left+stack+overflow](https://www.google.com/search?q=why+I+left+stack+overflow)

* It's a major hurdle for those who do not yet have any reputation: those who are from outside the system such as new businesses, or don't know the system such as new immigrants and non-early adopters.

~~~
danielmiessler
I think you make good points here, but I don't think it'll stop this from
happening. There are ways to try to capture the intangibles, and the
functionality is just too rich for us to avoid.

~~~
robbrit
It's not the IoT that I'm arguing against, it's the reputation system. I think
that it's fairly dystopian and unfair, and even if it comes into play as
you've predicted eventually a significant percentage of people will just
abandon or ignore it just like they do with many other reputation systems.

------
jefurii
Reading the title I thought maybe this was going to be about the logistics
industry. Shipping containers are a lot like packets, ports and train yards
are a lot like routers, etc.

------
VOYD
Another case of using the word "disrupt" way too many times.

~~~
danielmiessler
I count one (1).

